# Մշակույթ > Գրական նախագծեր > Մրցույթներ > Թեմատիկ մրցույթներ >  Գրական դուետ. Կոտրե՞լ, թե՞ չկոտրել

## ivy

Եվս մի դուետ ձևավորվեց:

Ահա պահանջը:

Ներկայացնել արձակ ստեղծագործություն, որտեղ պատմության հիմքում որևէ *կարծրատիպ* (ստերեոտիպ) է: Կփորձե՞ք արդյոք կոտրել այն, թե դեռ ավելի ամրապնդել, ձեր ընտրությունն է: 
Ժանրային և ծավալային սահամանափակումներ չկան:

Ընդունվում են նաև արտամրցութային աշխատանքներ:

Վերջնաժամկետը՝ հունվարի 7, Երևանի ժամանակով երեկոյան 9: 

Խնդրում եմ հետևել վերջնաժամկետին՝ թե մրցութային, թե արտամրցութային աշխատանքներ ուղարկելիս:

Ի դեպ, եթե մարդ կա, ով չափածո է ուզում գրել, գրանցվելիս թող տեղյակ պահի դրա մասին: Իր համար համապատասխան մրցակից կգտնենք ու չափածո դուետ կանենք:

----------

Alphaone (25.12.2016), LisBeth (25.12.2016), Sambitbaba (25.12.2016), Smokie (11.01.2017), Tiger29 (25.12.2016), Աթեիստ (25.12.2016), Հայկօ (25.12.2016), Նիկեա (25.12.2016)

----------


## ivy

*Ինքնատպություն*

Ձմռան առաջին ցուրտ օրերն էին։ Կիսախավար սենյակում համակարգչի էկրանը լույսով էր ճառագայթում։ Դիմացը նստած՝ հետազոտության համար գրականություն էր որոնում գիտական առցանց բազաներում։ Աչքով մի հայի ազգանունով հեղինակի գործ ընկավ։ Մտածեց. «Լավ, սա բանի պետք չի լինի», ու անցավ առաջ։ Իր այդ մտքից կարծես շանթահարված՝ վեր թռավ աթոռից։ Ձեռքերը բռունցքներ արած սեղմեց գլուխը երկու կողմից՝ մտքում ինքն իր հետ պայքարելով. «Տո դու ինքդ հայ չե՞ս, որ հայի հեղինակածը սենց անտեսում ես։ Ուրեմն ուրիշ հայերն էլ սե՞նց պիտի քո հոդվածների մասին մտածեն։ Հա՞»։

Վերջին մտքից անտանելի ծանրություն իջավ վրան։ Ընկավ հետ իր աթոռը ու ափերով ծածկեց երեսը։ Ափերի մեջից ցածր մռթմռթաց.
— Զազրելի կարծրատիպ...

... մի երկու ամիս առաջ Հայաստան էր այցելել։ Թափառում էր Երևանում։ Մտքերով տարված՝ հրապարակից Աբովյանով վերև էր բարձրանում ու չնկատեց էլ, թե ինչպես հասավ Գյուղինստիտուտի շենքին։ Մոտեցավ հիմնական մուտքին ու փակցված անվանատախտակին կարդաց՝ Ազգային Ագրարային Համալսարան։ Իրենից անկախ շշնջաց.
— «Ագրարային Համալսարաաա՜ն»... ախր անունը թեկուզ «Ագրամշակութային Գիտությունների Ակադեմիա» դնեք՝ նույն գեղջուկ երկրի գյուղինստիտուտն եք մնալու։

Ու հենց սա արտաբերեց, նույն պահին էլ իրեն այլանդակ խեղճացած զգաց։ Նույն կարծրատիպը՝ ինքն իրենը, իր ագայինը, իր անձնականը նվաստացնող կարծրատիպը, կարծես կոկորդից բռնած խեղդում էր իրեն։ Շրջվեց ու գլուխը կախ՝ ասես երկուս ստացած աշակերտ լիներ, ուղղվեց դեպի պուրակը: Մտքում քարկոծում էր ինքն իրեն։

Կողքերով ինչ-որ սրճարանի սեղանիկներ էին անցնում։ Մի ակնթարթ վրան հայացք գցելով, բայց առանց նկատելու՝ անցավ նաև համալսարանի աստղադիտարանի կողքով՝ մինչև հասավ պուրակի ծայրը։ Բարձրացրեց հայացքը ու նկատեց հիշողության մեջ զետեղված այնքա՛ն ծանոթ շինությունը։ Հանրային գրադարանն էր։ Էն էլ՝ կողքի մուտքը։ Մի նոստալգիկ ժպիտ եկավ երեսին. ուսանող տարիներին քանի՜ ժամ էր անցկացրել հանրային գրադարանի ընթերցասրահում։ Այս կողքի մուտքից էր մտնում գրադարան։ Մուտքի սրահում միշտ մի ոստիկան էր կանգնած. դեպի ձախ՝ քարտարանի սենյակն էր, իսկ աջում՝ գլխավոր ընթերցասրահ տանող միջանցքը։ Ուրիշ մի բան էլ հիշողության խորքերից դուրս ցատկեց։ Երկու քայլ հետ քաշվեց ու ուշադիր զննեց իր քիչ առաջ կանգնած տեղը։ Այո՛, հենց այս նույն տեղը նստած, ոտքերը դեպի գրադարանի շենքը մեկնած՝ կյանքում առաջին անգամ համբուրվել էր՝ իր ուսանողական տարիների սիրած Ժենյայի հետ։
— Աստվա՛ծ իմ, ինչ երեխա էինք...

Մեղմիկ ծիծաղեց։ Թեթևացնող ծիծաղ էր, բոլոր ծանր մտածմունքները մաքրող՝ հեռացնող ծիծաղ։ Այս նոր ձեռքբերված լավ տրամադրությամբ լցված՝ վճռականորեն քայլեց դեպի գրադարանի մուտքը. պահի տակ որոշել էր այցելել իր երիտասարդական հիշողությունների այս ամենաջերմ վայրերից մեկը։ Այդ մի քանի քայլի ընթացքում հասկացավ, որ ներսում չի գտնելու իր հիշողությունների ո՛չ քարտարանը, ո՛չ էլ այն մշտապես սառը, բայց և դրանով հանդերձ՝ ջերմությամբ տպավորված ընթերցասրահը։

Դռնից ներս մտնելուն պես մի ակնթարթ կանգ առավ։ Ժամանակ էր հարկավոր, որ աչքերը սովորեին մթությանը։ Դիմացի պատից մի պաստառ ընկավ աչքով՝ հրավիրում էր գրադարանի շենքում վերջերս բացված «Գրատպության թանգարան»։ Մի պահ վարանեց, հետո հասկացավ, որ չարժի հիշողությունները խառնշտել։ Չէ, չի գնա ո՛չ քարտարանի սենյակը, ո՛չ էլ ընթերցասրահը։ Թող դրանք հիշողության մեջ մնան անփոփոխ։ Բայց թե շենք է մտել, արժի այս գրատպության թանգարանը այցելել։ Մտաբերեց, որ մոտ մեկ ամիս առաջ նորություններում կարդացել էր թանգարանի մոտալուտ բացման մասին, ու որ «Ուրբաթագիրքն» էլ էր ցուցադրվելու։ Աշխատողից ուղղություն հարցրեց, ու քայլեց դեպի թանգարանը։

Թանգարան մտնելիս ականջին հասավ բասային, բայց և բարի տեմբրով ու մայրենիի վարժությամբ հնչող անգլերենը։ Սրան էլ հաջորդեց հայերենի առոգանությամբ ջարդրդված մի անգլերեն նախադասություն։ Ձայներին հետևելով՝ գտավ թանգարանի աշխատողին, ով փորձում էր օտարազգի այցելուներին կիսահայերեն-կիսաանգլերեն ինչ-որ բան բացատրել։ Մոտեցավ ու ժպտալով բարևեց՝ աշխատողին՝ հայերեն, իսկ հյուրերին՝ մի հաղթանդամ ալեհեր բրիտանացու և կողքը կանգնած նրբակազմ կնոջը՝ անգլերեն։ Թանգարանի աշխատող այդ միջին տարիքի փափլիկ կինը կարծես իր փրկչին տեսած լիներ. հուսավառ աչքերը լայն բացելով՝ արագ հարցրեց.
— Անգլերեն խոսո՞ւմ եք, կօգնե՞ք թարգմանությամբ։

Ժպտաց աշխատողին. «Այո՛, իհարկե՜, մեծ սիրով», ու դիմելով հյուրերին՝ հարցրեց.
— Would you like me to translate the guide's explanations?

Հյուրերը շնորհակալություն հայտնեցին բարության համար, ու հարցրեցին առջևում գտնվող տպագրական հաստոցի պատմության մասին։ Հարցը աշխատողին թարգմանեց, ու շուրջը նայելով՝ հասկացավ, որ տպագրական մեքենաների սրահում են կանգնած։ Աշխատողը մի երկու կցկտուր փաստեր ասաց հաստոցի պատմությունից, ինչը ինքը թարգմանեց հյուրերին, իսկ աշխատողը սկսեց բացատրել հաստոցի աշխատանքի սկզբունքները։
— Այ սա կլիշեն է...

— Oh, a cliché, - արձագանքեց հյուրը իր թավ ձայնով։

Զարմացած դիմեց բրիտանացուն.
— Is it called a cliché?

Սա էլ լայն ժպտաց, ու պատասխանեց.
— Why, yes! It's a printing stereotype, a cliché...

... կարծես այդ հաղթանդամ ալեհեր բրիտանացու ձայնը ականջների մեջ դղրդալուց լիներ իր թավությամբ։ Երեսը դեռ ափերով ծածկած՝ ինքն իր վրա քմծիծաղեց.
— Ախր կարծրատպերը այնքա՜ն կլիշե են...

----------

Har-am (07.01.2017), John (11.01.2017), Ripsim (07.01.2017), Sambitbaba (08.01.2017), Smokie (11.01.2017), Աթեիստ (08.01.2017), Նիկեա (08.01.2017)

----------


## ivy

*Կոստյում և պիկաչու*

- Պարոն Ջոնսոն… 
Չէ-է։ Ի՞նչ պարոն, ի՞նչ տիկին, հազար են ասել, որ չպետք է էդպես դիմել։ Պետք է ուղղակի կոչումը նշել, որ ամեն անգամ իրենց ինքնասիրությունը նորից շոյվի։ 
Տեսնես անհրաժե՞շտ է փողկապ կապել, թե՞ առանց փողկապի էլ կանցնի։ Ամեն դեպքում՝ երևի թե ինչքան լուրջ տեսք ունենա, էնքան լավ։ Բոթասների շարքի հետևում էլ մի զույգ դասական կոշիկ կա, վերջին զանգից մնացած միակ խերը, որ երկրից երկիր ման է տալիս՝ կոնֆերանսներին ու սենց առիթներին հագնելու համար։ Նախկին ընկերուհու նվիրած օդեկոլոնն էլ դեռ կա, լավ է, հոտը չի հավանում, բայց կոստյումափողկապային տեսքին լավ էլ սազում է։ Շատ են ասել՝ էդ համալսարան եթե ոտք ես դնում, տեսքիդ լավ էլ ուշադրություն դարձնում են։ Ինչքան դասական-պաշտոնական, էնքան լավ տպավորություն կստեղծվի ու էնքան մեծ կլինի PhD անելու հավանականությունը։
-Պրոֆեսոր Ջոնսոն, ես կարդացել եմ ձեր բոլոր հոդվածները ու այն մեթոդը, որ դուք հայտնաբերել եք էլեկտրոնային մանրադիտակների համար, ուղղակիորեն շրջադարձային է։ Ես շատ էի ուզում ձեզ հետ ծանոթանալ…,- չէ, լավ չի, մտածում էր՝  ուսումնասիրելով հայելում իր արտացոլանքը։ Պետք չի խոսել փոփ երգիչների երիտասարդ ֆանատների նման, պետք է հիացմունքը հիմնավորված արտահայտել։ Ի վերջո, պիտի նա հասկանա, որ ինքն է որ կա, որ հենց իրեն պետք է վերցնեն էդ PhD-ի համար ու ի վերջո, էդ մարդն իրոք հետաքրքիր է, պետք չի նման շանսը բաց թողնել։
Մի քանի րոպե էլ դիմախաղն ուսումնասիրելուց հետո Արամը տնից դուրս եկավ։ Քայլում էր, ու կիսաձայն ինքն իր հետ հարցազրույց վարում։ Ինքն իրեն ևս մեկ անգամ բակալավրի և մագիստրատուրայի թեզերի թեմաներն էր պատմում, մտքում փորձում ինչ-որ բանաձևեր դուրս բերել, ինքն իրեն տարբեր հարցեր էր տալիս։

Մյուս պրոֆեսորն, ում ի սկզբանե դիմել էր, առաջարկել էր կապվել Ջոնսոնի հետ՝ ասելով որ իր հետաքրքրություններին ավելի կհամապատասխանի։ Մեկ էլ մի խուրձ  հոդված էր ուղարկել։ Մի քանի որ շարունակ էդ հոդվածներն էր կարդացել. գրողը տանի, մարդ ինչ աշխատասիրություն ու երևակայություն պիտի ունենա, որ կարողանա նման համակարգ հավաքել ու նման բարդ ուսումնասիրություններ կատարել։ Մտածում էր՝ տեսնես էդ մարդն ընդհանրապես ընտանիք ունի՞, կինո, ընկերների հետ խմելու գնու՞մ է, թե առավոտից գիշեր կա՛մ լաբում է փակված, կա՛մ աշխատասենյակում։ Երևի երկրորդ տարբերակն ավելի հավանական է, թե չէ ուրիշ ո՞նց էսքան հոդված պիտի ունենար։ Ու դեռ քանակը հեչ, բա մեթոդները։ Իր ուղեղը էլեկտրոններով թմբկահարվեց, մինչև կարողացավ հասկանալ, թե ինչն ինչոց է։
- Ոնց մոռացա գուգլել, հաստատ մի նկար կլիներ, գոնե կիմանայի ինձ ինչ է սպասվում։ Չնայած՝ չէ, ավելի լավ է չիմանալ, կարևորը հոդվածներից գլուխ հանեցի, կամ գոնե ինձ է էդպես թվում։
Ուղեղում խմբվում էին բոլոր չսիրելի դասախոսների կերպարները, միանում դառնում Ջոնսոն, ու ինքն էլ քայլերը դանդաղեցնում էր, վախենալով հանդիպումից, վախենալով, որ Ջոնսոնն արիստոկրատ ձևով իրեն գրողի ծոցը կուղարկի։

Շնչառությունը կարգավորելուց հետո մտավ համալսարանի շենք և քայլերը հաշվելով բարձրացավ հինգերորդ հարկ։ Ըհը, 512 սենյակ ու «պրոֆեսոր Ի. Ջոնսոն, Ֆունկցիոնալ նանոնյութերի լաբորատորիա»։
Սիրտն էլի սկսեց արագ աշխատել։ Բռունցքը, որ բարձրացրել էր դուռ թակելու, սառել էր օդում ու չէր կարողանում իր մեջ համարձակություն գտնել, որ ներս մտնի։

Չէ, հաստատ ամեն ինչ տապալելու եմ։ Ոչ մի PhD, ոչ մի թույն լաբ, չբռնե՞մ տաքսի քշել սովորեմ։ Լավ է, եկել հասել եմ, պետք է ներս գնալ։
-Մտե՛ք,- լսվեց սենյակից։
-Կներեք, կարո՞ղ եմ խոսել պրոֆեսոր Ջոնսոնի հետ,- ժպտալով հարցրեց Արամը կարմրահեր, երիտասարդ կնոջը, ով իր գլխի չափ թեյի բաժակը ձեռքին ճոճվում էր աթոռի վրա։
-Ինես Ջոնսոն,- աթոռից վեր կենալով՝  դաջվածքներով ծածկված ձեռքը մեկնեց երիտասարդ կինը։
-Աաաա-րամ Լևոնյան։ Ուրախ եմ ծանոթանալ, պրոֆեսո՛ր,- ժպիտը հազիվ զսպելով պատասխանեց Արամը՝ տեսնելով պրոֆեսորի Պիկաչու հողաթափերը։
-Եթե դեմ չեք՝ կարող ենք ֆորմալությունները մի կողմ դնել։ Ուսանողներս ինձ Ինես են ասում։ Ի դեպ, 10 րոպե շուտ եք եկել, հույս ունեի մինչև ձեր հարցազրույցը «Բիգ Բենգի» վերջին էպիզոդը ավարտել,- ծիծաղեց Ինեսը։
-Միևնույն է՝ վերջին սեզոնները շատ թույլ են, բայց կարող եմ սպասել,- ժպտաց Արամը։

Չէ՛, այս հարցազրույցը չպիտի տապալի։ Ինեսի նման ղեկավար զուգահեռ տիեզերքներում էլ չի գտնի։ Հոդվածներն ու պատից կախված կապույտ lightsaber-ը վկա։

----------

John (11.01.2017), Mr. Annoying (08.01.2017), Quyr Qery (11.01.2017), reminilo (08.01.2017), Ripsim (07.01.2017), Sambitbaba (08.01.2017), Smokie (11.01.2017), Աթեիստ (08.01.2017), Հայկօ (10.01.2017), Նիկեա (08.01.2017), Վոլտերա (11.01.2017)

----------


## ivy

Հազիվ եմ ինձ զսպել, որ հարցումը բազմակի ընտրությամբ չբացեմ  :Jpit: 

Հաճելի ընթերցում ու բարի քննարկումներ  :Wink: 

Քանի որ վաղը կիրակի է՝ Ակումբի համար սովորաբար ահագին պասիվ օր, հարցումը երեք օրվա փոխարեն չորս օրով եմ բացել:

----------

Աթեիստ (08.01.2017)

----------


## Mr. Annoying

Առաջինը իմ համար ահագին խառն էր, սենց հապճեպ, մի տեղից մյուսը: Էդքան էլ չհավանեցի: Այ երկրորդը, էնքան հարազատ թեմա ա  :Jpit:  ուղղակի մինչև PhD-ին հասնելը էդ տղեն դեռ չէ՞ր հասկացել, որ թույն գիտնականները սովորաբար սենց ոչ պաշտոնական են լինում: Բայց ինչ խոսք, ուզեցի տենց ղեկավար: Մի խոսքով, 2-րդը հավես էր գրված: Ակումբում բացի Ռուբիին ուրիշ ֆիզիկոս չգիտեմ, դո՞ւ ես գրել: Չնայած նման չի իրան էդքան էլ  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (11.01.2017), reminilo (08.01.2017), Smokie (12.01.2017), Աթեիստ (08.01.2017), Նիկեա (08.01.2017), Ուլուանա (11.01.2017)

----------


## ivy

Ինձ երկուսն էլ դուր են եկել:
Սկսենք առաջինից:

*Ինքնատպություն*

Շատ հավես շարադրանք էր. միակ չհավանածս մասը «զազրելի կարծրատիպ» արտահայտությունն էր, չնայած երևի էդ էլ կուտվի: 
Ահագին բնական պատկերներ էին, չգիտեմ՝ հեղինակը ապրել էր էդ ամենը, թե չէ, բայց ինձ ամբողջը շատ իրական թվաց:

Էն դուր եկավ, որ մի գծով, այսպես ասած՝ «մի հանգի» չէր շարադրած, այլ բազմաշերտ էր: Ու հետաքրքիր էր, որ «ստերեոտիպ» բառը ուրիշ կողմից էլ էր դիտարկված: Չգիտեմ՝ վերջին մասը հասկացվել է, թե չէ, բայց ստերեոտիպ՝ կլիշե բառը, նաև տպագրության մեջ է օգտագործվում: Հատուկ վիքին քրքրեցի էս առիթով.



> In printing, a stereotype, also known as a cliché, stereoplate or simply a stereo, was originally a "solid plate of type metal, cast from a papier-mâché or plaster mould (called a flong) taken from the surface of a forme of type" used for printing instead of the original.


Էս պահը շատ եմ հավանել, որ պատմվածքը մենակ մեր պատկերացած «կարծրատիպ» առաջադրանքի ուղղությամբ չի գնացել, թեև դա էլ կա պատմվածքում (սեփականն ու ազգայինը թերագնահատելը՝ հայ հեղինակը ի՜նչ պիտի լինի որ, բա էդ գյուղինստիտո՜ւտը՝ իր նոր պլպլան անունով), այլ ստերեոտիպին՝ կլիշեին, նաև շատ անմեղ (տպագրական) մի իմաստ է բերվում: Ու վերջում էլ ամբողջը բառախաղով իրար է կապվում:
Մի խոսքով, լավն էր  :Smile:

----------

Mr. Annoying (08.01.2017), Ruby Rue (11.01.2017), Sambitbaba (09.01.2017), Smokie (12.01.2017), Աթեիստ (08.01.2017), Հայկօ (10.01.2017)

----------


## ivy

*Կոստյում և պիկաչու*

Պուպուշն էր  :Smile: 
Սիրուն, համով գրված պատմվածք, որ ուղիղ գնում էր նշանակետին: Էդ առումով մի քիչ կանխատեսելի էր, բայց լավն էն էր, որ կարծրատիպը հստակ երևոմ էր՝ առանց անգամ անունը տալու:
Իհարկե ավելի լավ կլիներ, եթե հեղինակն իր «կոմֆորտ զոնայից» մի քիչ դուրս գար, ինչն էս դեպքում չի արել: Բայց դե էսպես էլ վատը չէր:
Առաջադրանքը համարենք լիարժեք կատարված, թեկուզ և առանց հետաքրքիր անակնկալների:

----------

Mr. Annoying (08.01.2017), Ruby Rue (11.01.2017), Sambitbaba (09.01.2017), Smokie (12.01.2017), Աթեիստ (08.01.2017), Ծլնգ (11.01.2017), Հայկօ (10.01.2017)

----------


## Har-am

Առաջինում հեղինակը կարողացելա ավելի իրական ու խորը ներկայացնի հերոսի ապրումները ու միջավայրը,  բայց կարելի էր մի քիչ էլ խորացնել: Երկրորդը ավելի ուրախ ու գունավոր ստացվեց վերջում շնորհիվ Ինեսի: Ես ավելի շատ հավանեցի առաջինը. շատ լավ էր շարադրված

----------


## Աթեիստ

Իսկականից էս անգամ երկուսն էլ լավ սահուն էին շարադրել, հանգիստ կարդացվավ։
Բայց առաջինում էդ կարծրատիպի կոտրելը լավ չերևաց, իսկ երկրորդում շատ կանխատեսելի էր։

Գոնե էդ cliché-ն տային ջարդեին, տո։

----------

Alphaone (11.01.2017), Ծլնգ (11.01.2017)

----------


## ivy

> Իսկականից էս անգամ երկուսն էլ լավ սահուն էին շարադրել, հանգիստ կարդացվավ։
> Բայց առաջինում էդ կարծրատիպի կոտրելը լավ չերևաց, իսկ երկրորդում շատ կանխատեսելի էր։
> 
> Գոնե էդ cliché-ն տային ջարդեին, տո։


Կոտրել֊չկոտրելը թողած էր հեղինակի ընտրությանը։

----------

Հայկօ (10.01.2017)

----------


## ivy

Էլ ի՞նչ կասեք ։)
Քվեարկությունն էլ դեռ բաց է ։)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Ինձ էլ՝ երկուսն էլ դուր եկան:

*Ինքնատպության* դեպքում, Այվին ճիշտ է, այդ "զազրելի կարծրատիպը" հեչ չի ուտվում: Ըստ իս, կարևորը ոչ թե թեման բառացիորեն նշելն է, այլ վիճակը ցույց տալը: Ինձ թվաց, թե հեղինակը կամ վաղուց չի գրել, կամ էլ ընդհանրապես չի գրում, բայց ասելու լիքը բան ունի, որովհետև ինչ-որ անհարթ կարդացվեց, բայց դրա հետ մեկտեղ բոլորովին չհոգնեցրեց: Նույնիսկ չխանգարեց այն, որ այնքան էլ համաձայն չեմ, որ կարծրատիպն ու կլիշեն նույն բանն են: Հանգիստ, լավ պատմություն էր:

*Կոստյում և պիկաչուն* էլ էր լավը: Ավելի առույգ է գրված: Հեղինակը հերոսին շատ սահուն բերեց ճակատով կարծրատիպը կոտրելուն: Ինեսն էլ, ընդամենը երկու բառով նկարագրված, շատ ամբողջական էր ու անթերի: Բայց ես չգիտեմ, թե ինչ է նշանակում PhD, կամ lightsaber: Կամ, ասենք թե չգիտեմ: Կապ չունի: Բայց սրանք այն աղյուսներն են, որոնց, կարդալիս, անընդհատ դեմ եմ առնում, ինչն ինձ ստիպում է մոռանալ պատմվածքն ու զբաղվել իրենցով... Այդ կերպ ես անկարող եմ ամբողջովին վայելել կարդացածիս հաճույքը, և հեղինակի կատարած աշխատանքն էլ մի տեսակ ընկնում է աչքիցս... Լրիվ ընդունում եմ, որ շատերի համար սա աննշան բան է, բայց ինձ մոտ մեկ է, չի մարսվում...

----------

Har-am (09.01.2017), Tiger29 (09.01.2017)

----------


## Հայկօ

Դժվար տրամադրվեցի, որ կարդամ, բայց որ կարդացի, հավես էր:

«Ինքնատիպությունի» հանդեպ հենց սկզբից վատ տրամադրվեցի: Կներես, հեղինակ ջան, ուղղակի ես մի քիչ grammar nazi եմ (հայերեն ո՞նց կլինի, _քերական հայուգե՞ն_), տենց էլ չկարողացա մինչև վերջ մարսեմ, որ «համակարգչի էկրանը լույսով էր ճառագայթում» ու որ նաև «կողքերով ինչ-որ սրճարանի սեղանիկներ էին անցնում»: Չնայած՝ նկարագրությունները ահագին լավն էին: Սենց ասեմ. միտքը լավն էր, բառերը՝ չէ: Բայց դե բառերով ես կարդում, էլի: Հա, բայց նաև ասեմ, որ արտագնա գիտնականին էլ էդքան չհավատացի: Կարող ա՝ նրանից էր, որ անընդհատ դեմքը ձեռքերով ծածկում էր ու ասում էր «զազրելի», կարող ա՝ չէ, բայց մի տեսակ հավատ չներշնչեց էդ կերպարը: Վերջն էլ մի տեսակ բան չասեց: Դե հա, էդ հաստոցի կլիշեի ու կարծրատիպի հետ խաղը հավեսն էր, բայց էդքանը հերիք ա՞ որ: Միակ լավ բանը, որ կարդալուց զգացի, էն սենտիմենտալությունն էր, որ արտագնան ապրել էր՝ Հայաստան այցելելիս: Նենց մի տեսակ հարազատ բան կար էդտեղ. ասենք՝ ես էլ որ մի քանի օր իմ տնից դուրս չգամ, հետո հանկարծ լավ տրամադրվեմ ու գնամ հայրական տունս, ու եթե մանավանդ գարուն լինի ու յասամանը ծաղկած, աչքերս կլցնեմ ու կսկսեմ հոնգուր-հոնգուր ֆսֆսացնել: Բայց մենակ էդ, էլի: Մի խոսքով՝ միտքը հաստատ «պիկաչուից» ավելի լավն էր, իրականացումը՝ չէ, անհարթ էր ու կիսատ-պռատ:

----------

Alphaone (11.01.2017), Ruby Rue (11.01.2017), Ուլուանա (11.01.2017)

----------


## Հայկօ

«Կոստյում և պիկաչուն» շատ ավելի լավ էր գրած: Ի դեպ՝ Պիկաչուն մեծատառով չի գրվու՞մ, ինչքան չլինի՝ անուն ա: Ինչ որ ա. կայֆ գրած էր, թեթև, սահուն, կարող ա՝ Բյուրն ա ձեռի հետ գրել, կարող ա՝ չէ, Ակումբի ժողովրդից արդեն իսպառ գլուխ չեմ հանում, գուշակություններ չանեմ: Փոխարենը՝ միանգամից պարզ էր, թե ինչն ինչոց ա, չնայած ես Ջոնսոնին կեսերից արդեն ջահել տղա էի պատկերացնում՝ ջինսով-բանով, բայց դե ես սեքսիստ խոզ եմ, ինչ արած: Արամը նենց հաճելի երևույթ էր, չնայած՝ գուգլը մոռանալը հեչ համոզիչ լուծում չէր, էլի. եթե Ջոնսոնին մինչև էդ չէր գտել-նայել, երևի հա, ավելի լավ ա՝ տաքսի քշի: Բայց մյուս կողմից էլ՝ «պիկաչուի» կարծրատիպը ավելի համոզիչ էր, նորմալ, հասկանալի կարծրատիպ ա, նույնիսկ տաքսիստ Արամն ա հասկանում. կանայք խոհանոցային պարագաներ են, ոչ թե մոլեկուլյար ֆիզիկոսներ, պրծ, գնացեք, կուրծք տվեք ապագա որձ գիտնականներին: Մի խոսքով՝ քվեարկել եմ «պիկաչուի» օգտին, որովհետև ավելի լավ էր գրած, չնայած հեղինակը շատ ավելի քիչ էր խորացել:

----------

Ruby Rue (11.01.2017), Ուլուանա (11.01.2017)

----------


## LisBeth

Պիկաչուի հեղինակը կարա Ռուֆուսը լինի, եթե իրա միտքը Էյնշտեյնի հետ հանդիպումից հետո վայրէջք չի կատարել ու որոշել ա զարգացնի ֆեսբուքյան սայնթիստի դիտարկումների թեման  :LOL:

----------


## LisBeth

Ինքնատիպության մեջ ինքնատիպությունը սևեռուն գաղափար ոնց-որ լինի, հեչ ինքնաբերաբար ու բնական չի ստացվել էդ պահը։ Էն ափերի մոմենտը ոնց որ դերը գերակատարող թատրոնի դերասան լինի հերոսը, օվըրռեաքթ ա անում, Մեֆի ականջը կանչի։ Բայց․․ չնայած սրան, էս տարբերակը ավելի եմ հավանել քան Կոստյումն ու Պիկաչուն։

----------

Sambitbaba (10.01.2017), Աթեիստ (10.01.2017)

----------


## ivy

> Ի դեպ՝ Պիկաչուն մեծատառով չի գրվու՞մ, ինչքան չլինի՝ անուն ա:


Այ դու քերական հայուգեն  :Jpit: 
Վերնագրում լրիվ կարգին ա փոքրատառը, որովհետև հեղինակը էդ բառով հողաթափերը նկատի ուներ (կոստյումի կողքին), ոչ թե հենց կոնկրետ անունով գազանիկին  :Wink:

----------

Հայկօ (11.01.2017)

----------


## Հայկօ

Էս ինչ հավասար պայքար ա: Պիկաչու սիրող մարդ չկա՞ էլ Ակումբում  :Jpit: :

----------


## Quyr Qery

Մամա, մամա, կուպի մնե պոկեմոնա, մամա յա խոչու պիկաչու:

Գլուխս պայթում ա, գործի եմ, բայց դե եկա, կարդացի, քվեարկեցի:

----------


## Շինարար

երկևրորդի հեղինակը Բյուրն ա, Բյուրն ա սենց շատ սիրում անուններ, չգիտեմ՝ ոնց ա անում ինքը, որ տենց ա ստացվում, բայց իր գրածներում անունները մի տեսակ շատ ընդգծված նկատելի են: Զուտ պատվածքի զարգացման առումով ամեն բան շատ լավ էր տարված, բայց մի տեսակչեմ պատկերացնում, որ Ջեքսոն անունով պոտենցիալ ղեկավարի մոտ գնացող երիտասարդը մտածի, որ պաշտոնական հագուստը ու պրոֆեսոր դիմելաձևը կարող են տպավորություն թողնել:

----------


## Շինարար

Առաջինն ավելի շուտ եմ կարդացել ու մի տեսակ էլի չհավատացի, որ հայի ազգանունով հեղինակի գործը կարելի ա մի կողմ թողնել: Կամ էլ ես չունեմ նման ստերետիպ ուղղակի: Բայց ընդհանուր չգիտեմ, դե բարդ ա ախր էսպես կարճի մեջ հավես բան գրելը, հետո արդեն էդ կլիշե սերետիպը,որ դե դրանից բան չեմ հասկանում ախր, ամբողջ պատմության թողնելիք տպավորության վրա ազդեց երևի: Հեղինակը չգիտեմ:

----------


## Հայկօ

Ինձ էս առաջադրանքների ֆորմատը շատ ա դուր գալիս, հավեսով հետևում եմ: Շարունակի, Այվ, ապրես  :Smile: :

----------

ivy (11.01.2017), Mr. Annoying (11.01.2017), Quyr Qery (11.01.2017), Sambitbaba (11.01.2017), Աթեիստ (11.01.2017)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ընդհանուր առմամբ երկուսն էլ լավն էին։ Բայց Պիկաչուն ավելի շատ հավանեցի ու դրա օգտին էլ քվեարկեցի։

Հետաքրքիր է, որ երկու պատմվածքներն էլ կրթության ոլորտին էին վերաբերում  :Jpit: ։

*1. «Ինքնատիպություն»*
Գաղափարը լավն էր, բայց շարադրանքի որոշ անհարթություններ ինձ էլ վանեցին։ Դե, էն ձեռքի ափով դեմքը ծածկելը, «զազրելի ստերեոտիպ»–ն արդեն քանի հոգի նշեց, էլ ես չասեմ։ Ամեն դեպքում վատ չէր գրված, չէր ձանձրացնում, էդ մի քանի անհաջող պահերը չհաշված։ Նաև համաձայն եմ, որ մի քիչ իրական չէր Հայաստանից գնացած գիտնականի կերպարը, համոզիչ չթվաց։ Վերջին բառախաղը լավն էր՝ համ ընդհանրապես, համ էլ որպես վերջաբան։
Հեղինակի դժվարանում եմ կռահել։

*2. «Կոստյում և պիկաչու»*
Գրելաոճը շատ հավես էր՝ թեթև ու սահուն, չձանձրացնող։ Էստեղ էլ կային որոշ անհարթություններ, բայց աքչի զարնող բան կարծես չկար, ուղղակի քանի որ ես էլ եմ grammar nazi, նկատեցի։ Ստերեոտիպը տիպիկ էր, բայց, ըստ իս, լավ ներկայացված, ստերեոտիպի կոտրումն էլ հավանեցի։ 
Կարծում եմ՝ հեղինակը Ռուբին է։ Մի քանի պատճառ կա էդպես ենթադրելու. նախ ֆիզիկա՝ իր ոլորտը, երկրորդ՝ սեքսիզմ՝ իր սիրած թեմաներից, պլյուս՝ իր ցավոտ տեղը՝ էն ստերեոտիպը, որ կանայք ֆիզիկայի ոլորտում գործ չունեն  :Jpit: , և, վերջապես, գրելաոճն էլ նմանացրի Ռուբիի գրելաոճին։ Բայց դե, էսքանով հանդերձ, գուցեև սխալվում եմ, եսիմ  :Jpit: ։ Համենայնդեպս, համոզված եմ, որ Բյուրը չի. նախ գրելաոճը չեմ նմանացնում, բացի դրանից, մի քիչ դժվար եմ պատկերացնում, որ Բյուրը գլխավոր հերոսի դերում տղամարդու դներ (էս էլ իմ ստերեոտիպը  :Tongue: )։

----------

Mr. Annoying (11.01.2017), Հայկօ (11.01.2017)

----------


## ivy

Առաջինի վերնագիրն ի դեպ Ինքնատպություն ա, ոչ թե Ինքնատիպություն ։)

----------

LisBeth (11.01.2017), Հայկօ (11.01.2017), Ուլուանա (11.01.2017)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Առաջինի վերնագիրն ի դեպ Ինքնատպություն ա, ոչ թե Ինքնատիպություն ։)


Հըմ... Մտքովս չէր անցել, որ էդ էլ ա բառախաղ  :Jpit: ։ Նկատել էի, որ ի–ն չկա, բայց որպես սխալ էի ընկալել։ Որ ասեցիր, նոր հասկացա, որ տվյալ դեպքում սխալ չի  :Jpit: ։

----------

ivy (11.01.2017)

----------


## ivy

Իսկ ես երկուսի հեղինակին էլ գիտեմ  :Tongue: 
Դուք էլ կիմանաք մի քանի ժամից։
Դեռ մի քիչ ժամանակ ունեք քվեարկելու։

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ի դեպ, երևի արժե կանոնների մեջ մտցնել, որ օտար ստեղծագործության մեջ գոնե օտար լեզվով օտար բառեր ներառելիս պարտադիր տրվի նաև դրանց բացատրությունը։ Օրինակ, lightsaber–ը լրիվ էդ դեպքերից էր։ Ասենք, ես եմ՝ Star Wars–ը չեմ նայել, ինչի՞ պիտի ժամանակ կորցնեմ, որոնումներ անեմ՝ հասկանալու համար, թե խոսքն ինչի մասին ա։ Դա պիտի հեղինակի պարտականությունը լինի, էլի։

----------

Sambitbaba (11.01.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> երկևրորդի հեղինակը Բյուրն ա, Բյուրն ա սենց շատ սիրում անուններ, չգիտեմ՝ ոնց ա անում ինքը, որ տենց ա ստացվում, բայց իր գրածներում անունները մի տեսակ շատ ընդգծված նկատելի են: Զուտ պատվածքի զարգացման առումով ամեն բան շատ լավ էր տարված, բայց մի տեսակչեմ պատկերացնում, որ Ջեքսոն անունով պոտենցիալ ղեկավարի մոտ գնացող երիտասարդը մտածի, որ պաշտոնական հագուստը ու պրոֆեսոր դիմելաձևը կարող են տպավորություն թողնել:


Շին, ես չեմ, Ռուբին ա: Ինքն էլ ա տենց անուններով գրում, իրա օրագիրը վկա: Համ էլ ինքը Գերմանիայում ա, իսկ էնտեղ պրոֆեսորի հետ որոշակի ֆորմալություն դեռ պահպանվում ա:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Շին, ես չեմ, Ռուբին ա: Ինքն էլ ա տենց անուններով գրում, իրա օրագիրը վկա: Համ էլ ինքը Գերմանիայում ա, իսկ էնտեղ պրոֆեսորի հետ որոշակի ֆորմալություն դեռ պահպանվում ա:


Որ դու ես ասում, հավատում եմ: Միշտ շշմել եմ, թե դու ոնց ես կարողանում տենց բաները գուշակել: Բացի էն դեպքերից, երբ խաբում ես  :Jpit: :

----------

LisBeth (11.01.2017)

----------


## ivy

> Ի դեպ, երևի արժե կանոնների մեջ մտցնել, որ օտար ստեղծագործության մեջ գոնե օտար լեզվով օտար բառեր ներառելիս պարտադիր տրվի նաև դրանց բացատրությունը։ Օրինակ, lightsaber–ը լրիվ էդ դեպքերից էր։ Ասենք, ես եմ՝ Star Wars–ը չեմ նայել, ինչի՞ պիտի ժամանակ կորցնեմ, որոնումներ անեմ՝ հասկանալու համար, թե խոսքն ինչի մասին ա։ Դա պիտի հեղինակի պարտականությունը լինի, էլի։


Ինձ թվում է, չարժի դա պարտադիր պայման սարքել: Հիմա գուցե մեկն էլ մի ուրիշ բառ չգիտի, հո հեղինակը պատասխանատու չի դրա համար: 
Ծանոթագրություններին ու բացատրություններին ես էնքան էլ լավ չեմ վերաբերվում, անգամ օտար բառերի դեպքում: Մի ձև էժանացնում են գործը:
Բայց կարող ենք թողնել հեղինակի նախընտրությանը:
Ուղղակի կանոն սարքել երևի թե չարժի:

----------

LisBeth (11.01.2017), Tiger29 (11.01.2017), Ծլնգ (11.01.2017), Հայկօ (11.01.2017), Նիկեա (11.01.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ի դեպ, երևի արժե կանոնների մեջ մտցնել, որ օտար ստեղծագործության մեջ գոնե օտար լեզվով օտար բառեր ներառելիս պարտադիր տրվի նաև դրանց բացատրությունը։ Օրինակ, lightsaber–ը լրիվ էդ դեպքերից էր։ Ասենք, ես եմ՝ Star Wars–ը չեմ նայել, ինչի՞ պիտի ժամանակ կորցնեմ, որոնումներ անեմ՝ հասկանալու համար, թե խոսքն ինչի մասին ա։ Դա պիտի հեղինակի պարտականությունը լինի, էլի։


Ան, եթե նույնիսկ էդ բանը հայերեն թարգմանեն, մեկ ա, եթե չես տեսել star wars-ի գոնե մի կինո, չես հասկանա էդ ինչ ա: Գրականությունը տենց ա: Ով ինչին ուզում, ռեֆերենս ա անում:

----------

Alphaone (12.01.2017)

----------


## ivy

Վերջին հաշվով, եթե տենց նայենք, վերնագրի «պիկաչու» բառն էլ (հայերեն գրված) պիտի որ շատերի համար անհասկանալի լինի: Հետո՞ ինչ: Հեղինակի խնդիրը չի:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Որ դու ես ասում, հավատում եմ: Միշտ շշմել եմ, թե դու ոնց ես կարողանում տենց բաները գուշակել: Բացի էն դեպքերից, երբ խաբում ես :


Սպասի գոնե կարդամ է, տեսնեմ էդ ինչ եք ինձ վերագրում ։))

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ինքնատպությունը ոնց որ Սամն ա գրել, նենց որ բան չեմ ասում։ Հեսա մյուսն էլ կարդամ։

----------


## ivy

> Ինքնատպությունը ոնց որ Սամն ա գրել, նենց որ բան չեմ ասում։ Հեսա մյուսն էլ կարդամ։


Որպես հուշում ասեմ, որ հեղինակներից ոչ մեկն ինքն իր օգտին չի քվեարկել  :Wink:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Որպես հուշում ասեմ, որ հեղինակներից ոչ մեկն ինքն իր օգտին չի քվեարկել


Սկի չեմ էլ տեսել ով ում օգտին ա քվեարկել։

Պիկաչուն կեսերից ջոկվեց, թե ինչ ստերեոտիպ ա կոտրվելու ։)) Չնայած կանխատեսելի էր, բայց նենց մի տեսակ դուրս էկավ։ Արդեն վստահ եմ, որ ակումբի ֆիզիկոսներից մեկն ա՝ Ռուբին կամ Annoying-ը։

----------

Mr. Annoying (11.01.2017), Հայկօ (11.01.2017), Նիկեա (11.01.2017)

----------


## ivy

> Սկի չեմ էլ տեսել ով ում օգտին ա քվեարկել։


Դե ասածս էն էր, որ հանգիստ կարող ես կարծիք հայտնել, եթե միակ հետ պահող բանը հեղինակի (Սամի) գործոնն էր:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դե ասածս էն էր, որ հանգիստ կարող ես կարծիք հայտնել, եթե միակ հետ պահող բանը հեղինակի (Սամի) գործոնն էր:


Ասում եմ. կարծրատիպ բառն անընդհատ տեքստում օգտագործելը շատ էր ծանրացնում։ Բոլորս էլ գիտեինք առաջադրանքը, կարիք չկար հազար անգամ բառը շեշտելու։ Բայց առաջադրանքի լուծումը դուրս էկավ, որ կարծրատիպ բառն օգտագործվել ա լրիվ ուրիշ իմաստով։

Մեկ էլ հետաքրքիր էր, որ երկու հեղինակներն էլ նախընտրել են հենց ակադեմիայից գրել։

----------

ivy (11.01.2017), Mr. Annoying (11.01.2017), Շինարար (11.01.2017)

----------


## Smokie

*Ինքնատպություն*

Բավականին հետաքրքիր ու պարզ սկիզբ և շարունակություն: Բայց վերջը մի տեսակ կիսատ էր ու անկապ: Կարծես ոչինչ չասեր վերջին պահին, բուն պատմությունը անավարտ մնար: Հետաքրքիր էր նկարագրված ու գրավող պատմություն էր մինչև վերջին տողերը հասնելը իմհկ: :Pardon:  
*
Կոստյում և պիկաչու*

Էլի բավականին հետաքրքիր ու գրավող պատմվածք: Դեռ մեջտեղներում, երբ Արամի պատրաստությունն էր նկարագրվում՝ մտքովս անցավ, «մեկ էլ տեսար պիկաչուն պրոֆեսորը եղավ»: :Jpit:  Սա իր հերթին ավելի պարզ ու հստակ, նույնիսկ կարելի է ասել պրիմիտիվ էր գրված, քան «Ինքնատպություն»ը: Թեթև էր, բայց դրանով հանդերձ ոնց որ մի տեսակ ստանդարտ էլ լիներ՝ էն որ ասում ես «նման բան կարծես էլի եմ տեսել, կամ լսել»: :Xeloq:  «Ինքնատպության» հեղինակը ըստ երևույթին ավելի լուրջ էր աշխատել իր գործի վրա, բայց քանի որ սա ավելի ավարտուն, հստակ ու պոզիտիվ վերջաբանով էր, սրա օգտին քվեարկեցի: :Wink:

----------


## LisBeth

> Ասում եմ. կարծրատիպ բառն անընդհատ տեքստում օգտագործելը շատ էր ծանրացնում։ Բոլորս էլ գիտեինք առաջադրանքը, կարիք չկար հազար անգամ բառը շեշտելու։ Բայց առաջադրանքի լուծումը դուրս էկավ, որ կարծրատիպ բառն օգտագործվել ա լրիվ ուրիշ իմաստով։
> 
> Մեկ էլ հետաքրքիր էր, որ երկու հեղինակներն էլ նախընտրել են հենց ակադեմիայից գրել։


 Բայց ես օրինակ տեքստի հետ խնդիր չեմ ունեցել, ծանրացնելու պահով եմ ասում։ Շատ էլ հեշտ ընթեռնելի էր։ Հատուկ հետ եմ գնացել, որ տեսնեմ էդ ինչքան շատ ա էդ բառը, որ ես չեմ նկատել, երեք չորս տեղով, էլ էլ ման գալով եմ գտել/ չհաշված զազրելիի մոտինը։ Կամ նույն Պիկաչուի մեջ մենակ հեռվից նայելով մի հինգ-վեց անգամ "Ջոնսոն" ես հանդիպում։

----------

Աթեիստ (12.01.2017)

----------


## LisBeth

> Որպես հուշում ասեմ, որ հեղինակներից ոչ մեկն ինքն իր օգտին չի քվեարկել


Կարո՞ղ ա Ինքնատպությունը Ծլնգն ա գրել։

----------


## ivy

> Կարո՞ղ ա Ինքնատպությունը Ծլնգն ա գրել։





> «Կոստյում և պիկաչու»
> Կարծում եմ՝ հեղինակը Ռուբին է։


 :Yes: 

Էս ինչքան էլ մարդ քվեարկեց էս անգամ, հավես էր:
Ապրեն բոլորը: Ռուբիին մի հատ մեծ պաչիկ, Ծլնգին էլ երկու հատ պստիկ պաչիկ  :Smile:

----------

John (12.01.2017), LisBeth (12.01.2017), Mr. Annoying (12.01.2017), Sambitbaba (12.01.2017), Smokie (12.01.2017), Tiger29 (12.01.2017), Աթեիստ (12.01.2017), Հայկօ (12.01.2017), Շինարար (12.01.2017), Ուլուանա (12.01.2017), Վոլտերա (11.01.2017)

----------


## Հայկօ

Ծլնգից զարմացա, ճիշտն ասած  :Smile: : Ռուբին սպասելի էր, հա: Ապրեք  :Smile: :

----------


## ivy

> Ծլնգից զարմացա, ճիշտն ասած


Ինչո՞ւ ։)
Չնայած ինձ Լիզի գուշակելն ավելի էր զարմացրել ։)

----------

Alphaone (12.01.2017)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ինչո՞ւ ։)
> Չնայած ինձ Լիզի գուշակելն ավելի էր զարմացրել ։)


Եսիմ, մի տեսակ չէի սպասում, որ Ծլնգը կգրի:

Հա, LisBeth-ը հույժ կասկածելի գուշակեց: Ես ստեղից մենակ մի հետևություն կարող եմ անել. որ LisBeth-ը Ծլնգն ա  :Jpit: :

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Եսիմ, մի տեսակ չէի սպասում, որ Ծլնգը կգրի:
> 
> Հա, LisBeth-ը հույժ կասկածելի գուշակեց: Ես ստեղից մենակ մի հետևություն կարող եմ անել. որ LisBeth-ը Ծլնգն ա :


Չէ, Ծլնգը ես եմ: Համենայնդեպս, ինձ տենց են ասել:

----------


## ivy

> Եսիմ, մի տեսակ չէի սպասում, որ Ծլնգը կգրի:
> 
> Հա, LisBeth-ը հույժ կասկածելի գուշակեց: Ես ստեղից մենակ մի հետևություն կարող եմ անել. որ LisBeth-ը Ծլնգն ա :


Ես ավելի ռեալիստական կասկածներ ունեմ. իրենք թաքուն շփվում են  :Beee:

----------


## Ruby Rue

Այվի՜, քեզ էլ համ մեծ, համ փոքր պաչիկ: Ծլնգին էլ շնորհակալություն, հետաքրքիր էր: 
Իսկ էստեղ հնչած կարծիքների հետ մեծամասամբ համաձայն եմ. շատ կանխատեսելի ու ուղղագիծ, հավասարաչափ, գծային սյուժե էր, դրա համար դետալների վրա էի փորձել կենտրոնանալ, քերականական վրիպակներ կային ահագին ու նույնիսկ չէի էլ փորձել Այվիի ասած իմ կոմֆորտի զոնայից դուրս գալ: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում ա օգտագործածս անգլերեն երկու բառին՝ PhD ու lightsaber, ես կնախընտրեի խուսափել: Բայց դե PhDն հայերեն խոսակցականում էլ արմատացած ա, ես ու շատերը չեն ասում դոկտորականս բան, հիմնականում ասվում ա PhD, էդպես էլ գրել եմ: Իսկ lightsaber—ի համար խելքին մոտ թարգմանություն չգտա (լուսաթո՞ւր) , ինչ էլ գրեի, միայն SW նայած կամ իմացողը կհասկանար: Իրականում, դրա փոխարեն պատին կարար ցանկացած բան լիներ՝ ասենք Հալկի գլուխ, Միջնաշխարհի քարտեզ, Թորի մուրճ… Էլի, ոմանց ծանոթ կլիներ, ոմանց՝ անծանոթ: 
Իրականում սա առաջադրանքը իմանալուց միանգամից հետո արագ սևագրել եմ, մտածելով որ ընթացքում լիքը լավ մտքեր կգան ու լուրջ պատմվածք կգրեմ, սրանով ուղղակի ուզում էի ապահովագրել ինձ,  բայց ո՜չ ժամանակ եղավ, ո՜չ էլ կարողացա կենտրոնանալ, դրա համար չեղած տեղից սա ավարտեցի, ուղարկեցի: Վերնագիրն էլ դրեցի աչքիս տակ ընկած առաջին երկու բառը  :Jpit:  
Ես վստահ էի, որ ինձ քիչ թե շատ ճանաչողները միանգամից կիմանան, որ ես եմ: Մի պահ ուզում էի ֆիզիկոսի փոխարեն հերոսին քիմիկոս կամ կենսաբան դարձնել, բայց վերջին հաշվով, ֆիզիկայում կանայք ավելի քիչ են, ինձ էլ՝ ավելի հեշտ գրելն էդ թեմայով:
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է կարծրատիպին, որը ի սկզբանե մտածում էի որ կլինի գենդերային ու տարիքային, բայց նաև եղավ պրոֆեսորին հատուկ պահվածքի մասին,  ինձ թվում ա՝ մեր մեջ բավականին խորը կարա նստած լինի: Ես վերջերս բավականին շատ հոդվածներ էի կարդում, ու ինձ միշտ հետաքրքրում էր հեղինակը: Ասենք, նույն իմ ուղեղում էլ էր մի տեսակ էդ հոդված գրող գիտնականի կերպարը կարծրացած որպես տարիքով, սպիտակած պապի: Բայց ասենք որոնածս հեղինակներից շատերը բավականին ջահել էին, հավես դեմքեր,  ու մի զգալի հատվածն էլ կին էր: Իրականում, ինձ թվում ա՝ մենք մեղավոր չենք կարծրատիպերի համար, որովհետև դպրոցական դասագրքերում 8 տարի շարունակ տարիքով տղամարդ ֆիզիկոսների նկարներ ենք տեսել, էլ չեմ ասում, որ ԵՊՀ—ում դասախոսների մեծ մասը 70ն անց են,  ու 50 տարեկան դասախոսը մեր շատ ջահելն էր: Ու դրա համար առաջին ասոցիացիան լինում ա միջին վիճակագրական պատկերը, որը բարեբախտաբար արդեն փոխվում ա, քանի որ էդ կարծրատիպերը կոտրողներ են հայտնվում: Ինչևէ, շատ խոսացի, մի անգամ էլ մերսի մրցույթի ու քննարկումների համար: ))

----------

ivy (12.01.2017), John (12.01.2017), Mr. Annoying (12.01.2017), Sambitbaba (12.01.2017), Smokie (12.01.2017), Tiger29 (12.01.2017), Աթեիստ (12.01.2017), Ուլուանա (12.01.2017)

----------


## LisBeth

> Եսիմ, մի տեսակ չէի սպասում, որ Ծլնգը կգրի:
> 
> Հա, LisBeth-ը հույժ կասկածելի գուշակեց: Ես ստեղից մենակ մի հետևություն կարող եմ անել. որ LisBeth-ը Ծլնգն ա :


Եվ դո՞ւ, Բրուտոս։ Ինձ էլ միամտաբար թվաց, թե Ծլնգի ով լինելու թեման փակված ա։

 Ծլնգն ա Ծլնգը։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Այվի՜, քեզ էլ համ մեծ, համ փոքր պաչիկ: Ծլնգին էլ շնորհակալություն, հետաքրքիր էր: 
> Իսկ էստեղ հնչած կարծիքների հետ մեծամասամբ համաձայն եմ. շատ կանխատեսելի ու ուղղագիծ, հավասարաչափ, գծային սյուժե էր, դրա համար դետալների վրա էի փորձել կենտրոնանալ, քերականական վրիպակներ կային ահագին ու նույնիսկ չէի էլ փորձել Այվիի ասած իմ կոմֆորտի զոնայից դուրս գալ: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում ա օգտագործածս անգլերեն երկու բառին՝ PhD ու lightsaber, ես կնախընտրեի խուսափել: Բայց դե PhDն հայերեն խոսակցականում էլ արմատացած ա, ես ու շատերը չեն ասում դոկտորականս բան, հիմնականում ասվում ա PhD, էդպես էլ գրել եմ: Իսկ lightsaber—ի համար խելքին մոտ թարգմանություն չգտա (լուսաթո՞ւր) , ինչ էլ գրեի, միայն SW նայած կամ իմացողը կհասկանար: Իրականում, դրա փոխարեն պատին կարար ցանկացած բան լիներ՝ ասենք Հալկի գլուխ, Միջնաշխարհի քարտեզ, Թորի մուրճ… Էլի, ոմանց ծանոթ կլիներ, ոմանց՝ անծանոթ: 
> Իրականում սա առաջադրանքը իմանալուց միանգամից հետո արագ սևագրել եմ, մտածելով որ ընթացքում լիքը լավ մտքեր կգան ու լուրջ պատմվածք կգրեմ, սրանով ուղղակի ուզում էի ապահովագրել ինձ,  բայց ո՜չ ժամանակ եղավ, ո՜չ էլ կարողացա կենտրոնանալ, դրա համար չեղած տեղից սա ավարտեցի, ուղարկեցի: Վերնագիրն էլ դրեցի աչքիս տակ ընկած առաջին երկու բառը  
> Ես վստահ էի, որ ինձ քիչ թե շատ ճանաչողները միանգամից կիմանան, որ ես եմ: Մի պահ ուզում էի ֆիզիկոսի փոխարեն հերոսին քիմիկոս կամ կենսաբան դարձնել, բայց վերջին հաշվով, ֆիզիկայում կանայք ավելի քիչ են, ինձ էլ՝ ավելի հեշտ գրելն էդ թեմայով:
> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է կարծրատիպին, որը ի սկզբանե մտածում էի որ կլինի գենդերային ու տարիքային, բայց նաև եղավ պրոֆեսորին հատուկ պահվածքի մասին,  ինձ թվում ա՝ մեր մեջ բավականին խորը կարա նստած լինի: Ես վերջերս բավականին շատ հոդվածներ էի կարդում, ու ինձ միշտ հետաքրքրում էր հեղինակը: Ասենք, նույն իմ ուղեղում էլ էր մի տեսակ էդ հոդված գրող գիտնականի կերպարը կարծրացած որպես տարիքով, սպիտակած պապի: Բայց ասենք որոնածս հեղինակներից շատերը բավականին ջահել էին, հավես դեմքեր,  ու մի զգալի հատվածն էլ կին էր: Իրականում, ինձ թվում ա՝ մենք մեղավոր չենք կարծրատիպերի համար, որովհետև դպրոցական դասագրքերում 8 տարի շարունակ տարիքով տղամարդ ֆիզիկոսների նկարներ ենք տեսել, էլ չեմ ասում, որ ԵՊՀ—ում դասախոսների մեծ մասը 70ն անց են,  ու 50 տարեկան դասախոսը մեր շատ ջահելն էր: Ու դրա համար առաջին ասոցիացիան լինում ա միջին վիճակագրական պատկերը, որը բարեբախտաբար արդեն փոխվում ա, քանի որ էդ կարծրատիպերը կոտրողներ են հայտնվում: Ինչևէ, շատ խոսացի, մի անգամ էլ մերսի մրցույթի ու քննարկումների համար: ))


Գիտության մեջ մի սենց կարևոր կանոն կա: Չգիտեմ՝ ֆիզիկայում էլ ա տենց, թե չէ, բայց բազմաթիվ ուրիշ ոլորտներում հոդվածի առաջին հեղինակն ամենայն հավանականությամբ բավական ջահել ա, որտև որպես կանոն առաջին հեղինակները լինում են PhD անողներ կամ մաքսիմում պոստդոկներ։ Էն տարիքով ձյաձյաները սովորաբար վերջին հեղինակ են կամ էլ երկար-բարակ տեսական հոդվածներ են գրում առանց էքսպերիմենտալ կոմպոնենտի ։))

----------


## Ծլնգ

Շնորհակալություն ivy-ին հետաքրքիր մրցույթի համար։  :Smile:  Մի առաջարկ․ կանոնների մեջ կարելի է ավելացնել խրախուսանք մեկնաբանողներին, որ հարցեր տան հեղինակներին։ Հետագայում, բացահայտվելուց հետո, հեղինակներին ավելի հեշտ կլինի պատմել իրենց գործերի մասին՝ պատասխանելով բարձրացված հարցերին։

Ruby Rue-ի պատմվածքը լավն էր։  :Smile:  Ես մեջը մի շերտ էի նկատել, որը կարծես այլևս ոչ ոք չնկատեց, կամ էլ՝ չբարձրաձայնեց։ Այն էր. մի կարծրատիպը կոտրվում է մեկ այլ կարծրատիպով։  :Smile:  Պատմվածքի տրամադրությունը շատ հավեսն էր, մի ձև «Բիգ Բենգ»-ի շունչ կար մեջը։ Կարծես կատակերգության կերպարներ լինեին հերոսները՝ թե՛ Արամը, և թե՛ Ինեսը (ըստ իս, երկուսն էլ հեռու են իրականությունից, բայց դե սա զուտ իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքն է, և ոչնչով չի նվազեցնում պատմվածքի որակը)։ Ու մտածեցի, որ «Բիգ Բենգ»-ի մեջբերումը վերջում երևի պատահական չի, ու ակնարկում է հենց այդպիսի կատակերգային խաղին։ Դե իսկ «Բիգ Բենգը» տեղով կարծրատիպ է (կամ էլ քլիշե, նայած ոնց դրան դիտես)՝ գիտնականները «ներդի» են։ Ու ստացվում էր, որ մի կարծրատիպը (սովետական՝ գիտնականները կոստյումով ալեհեր մարդիկ են) կոտրվում է մեկ այլ կարծրատիպով (արևմտյան՝ գիտնականները ներդի ու մանկամիտ են)։ Ահագին դուրս եկել էր այս հակադրումը, որը կարող էր լիքը այլ բաներ էլ խորհրդանշել (օր․՝ կարծրատիպերը ամենուր են, կամ կարծրատիպերի պիտակումն էլ է կածրատիպ), նույնիսկ եթե սա պատահական էր ստացվել, այլ ոչ թե հեղինակի նպատակն էր։ Սրա պատճառով եմ քվեարկել «պիկաչու»-ի օգտին։  :Smile:  Ապրե՛ս, Ruby Rue! Ու շնորհավո՜ր արժանի հաղթանակիդ կապակցությամբ։

Դե իսկ «ինքնատպությունը»․․․ well... մի քիչ տխրել եմ, որ չեմ կարողացել շարադրել այնպես, որ ասելիքս լավ երևա։ Միգուցե նաև այս մրցույթի ձևաչափը չի թույլատրում այսպիսի մոտեցումներ․ դժվար է ակումբում պատմվածքը կարդալուց հետո երկար-բարակ մտածել պատմվածքի մասին, ինչո՞ւ է հեղինակը այս կամ այն բառը օգտագործել կամ հենց այսպես շարադրել, եթե կա ավելի ընդունված տարբերակը կամ քերականապես ու ոճային ավելի ճիշտ մոտեցումներ, ինչո՞ւ է հեղինակը կերպարին այս մի բանը անել տալիս, չէ որ դա արհեստականացնում է խաղը, և այլն․․․ բայց սա արդարանալու համար չեմ ասում՝ հետին միտք է․ պիտի սա էլ հաշվի առնեի մրցույթին հարիր պատմվածք ներկայացնելիս։

Ամեն դեպքում, փորձեմ բացատրել պատմվածքիս ասելիքը, մեկ էլ տեսար ինչ-որ մեկին հետաքրքրեց։  :Smile: 

Երբ գրանցվում էի մրցույթին, ակումբում սեքսիզմի շուրջ տուր-ու-թմփոցներ էին ընթանում։ Ես էլ մտածեցի գրական խոսքով սեքսիզմը կբացահայտեմ, ինչ էլ որ չլինի մրցույթի առաջադրանքը։ Էն էլ մինչև պատմվածք գրելու ժամանակը եկավ, սեքսիզմի թեման ակումբում, գոնե ինձ համար, սպառվեց։ Ու երբ առաջադրանքն էլ «կարծրատիպ» էր, հեչ հավես չեղավ սեքսիզմի ջուրը նորից ծեծել։ Ու ծնվեց այն ինչ ծնվեց...

Հիմնական գիծը, իհարկե, կերպարի ինքն իր մեջ կարծատիպի հետ անձնական պայքարն է։ Ու այս մի կարծրատիպը շատ խորն է կերպարի մեջ նստած, ու պայքարն էլ արդեն տարիներ է տևում։ Փորձել էի սա նկարագրել մտքի ծագումից հետո անմիջապես առաջացած զայրույթով։ Ու ոչ թե մի հասարակ շարքային զայրույթով, այլ կատաղի շարժումներով զուգորդվող ալեկոծությամբ (կարծես շանթահարված աթոռից վեր թռնելը, բռունցքներ արած ձեռքերով գլուխը երկու կողմից բռնելը)։ Կարծում եմ տարօրինակ միտք ունեցող մարդիկ այն սովորաբար նետում են մի կողմ՝ կարծելով որ մի պատահական հիմարություն էր։ Բայց երբ սեփական միտքը այս աստիճան կերպարին զայրացնում է, դա արդեն պատահական արտասովոր միտք չէ, այլ երկար պատմություն ունեցող անձնական թուլություն, որի դիմաց մղվող երկար [տարիների] պայքարը արդյունքներ չի բերել (այդ կարծրատիպի երկար պատմությունը նաև հաջորդող հիշողության մեջից էլ է երևում)։ Այս կոնտեքստում «զազրելի կարծրատիպը» հառաչանք է, հիմնովի կապիտուլյացիայի կանչ։ Ափսոս որ «չի կերվել» այդ մասը։  :Smile: 

Հա, ի դեպ, մի քանի հոգի նշեցին որ կերպարը անըդհատ դեմքն է ափերով փակում։ Ախր դա անըդհատ չէր, այլ միայն մեկ անգամ՝ աթոռին հետ ընկնելուց հետո։ Դրան պատմվածքում հաջորդում է մի հիշողություն ոչ-այնքան-հին անցյալից, ու հիշողության վերջում, *դեռ* երեսը ափերով ծածկված՝ քմծիծաղում է։ Այդ ափերով երեսը ծածկելն էլ է խորհրդանշում նույն կապիտուլյացիան, պարտության անպատվությունը, ինչ-որ չափով՝ կյանքը այսպես շարունակելու անկարողությունը։ Եսիմ, չեմ տեսել կերպարիս մեջ դերասանական խաղ սրա առումով։

Մեկ այլ կարևոր գիծ է նաև ինքնավստահության պակասը կամ «ինքնակասկածը» (self-doubt)։ Սա մի երկու ձևով է կարելի տեսնել. նախ՝ ինքդ քոնը հերքող գաղափարով, և երկրորդն էլ՝ բուն գիտնականի կերպարով։ Գիտնականի ամենամեծ բծերից մեկը հենց ինքնակասկածն է (սա էլ ձեզ իմ կարծրատիպը գիտնականների մասին). ամբողջ կյանքները գիտնականները զբաղված են լրիվ նորը հայտնաբերելով ու, բնականաբար, լիքը սայթաքելով ճանապարհին. ժամանակի մի 95% էլ կասկածում են՝ ճիշտ ուղղությամբ են շարժվում, թե՝ ոչ։ Եվ գիտնականի կերպարի ընտրությունը պատահական չէր հիմնական կարծրատիպի լուսաբանման մեջ։ Այս ինքնակասկածը զուգորդում էր ինքդ քոնը անտեսող, իսկ օտարը՝ փառաբանող կարծրատիպին (սրա մասին նաև մի քիչ հետո՝ վերջավորության բացատրությանս մեջ)։ Նաև այս գծով էր պայմանավորված «ճառագայթում էր լույսով»-ը՝ «ճառագայթում է լույս»-ի փոխարեն։ Այս կոնկրետ գիտնականը նստած էր համակարգչի էկրանի դիմաց և իր հետազոտությունների համար որոնում էր reference-ներ, փորձում էր գտնել հեղինակություն իրենից դուրս։ Այդ իմաստով, էկրանը՝ իր վրա բացված բազաներով, ճառագայթում էր ոչ միայն ուղիղ իմաստով լույս, այլ նաև [ճառագայթում էր] ՝ նոր գիտելիքներով, նոր հույսով և հավելյալ հեղինակությամբ։ Դրա համար էլ, կարևոր էր շեշտադրումը անել ճառագայթելու վրա, ոչ թե լույսի։ Այսինքն ոչ թե լույս էր ճառագայթում, այլ ճառագայթում էր.... լույսով ուղիղ իմաստով; լույսով որպես հույսի գործոն; լույսով որպես ինքնակասկածանքի փարատման միջոց; լույսով որպես հեղինակության օգնական ձեռք։ Եվ այդ լույսի բազմակիությունը կորում է «ճառագայթում է լույս» բառակապակցությամբ։ Լեզվական իմաստով «ճառագայթելը» ահագին պրիմիտիվ բառ է, բայց ֆիզիկա մի քիչ իմացող մարդու համար ճառագայթելը այնքան զանազան տեղեր կարող է լինել, որ կարծում եմ տարբերությունն էլ կտեսնի «ճառագայթել լույս»-ի և «ճառագայթել լույսով»-ի մեջ։ Ասելս է. սխալ տեղ եք հայուգենություն անում։  :Wink: 

Եվս մեկ գիծ էլ օտարամոլությունն էր։ Բացի հիմնական կարծրատիպի երանգ լինելուց, սա նաև ակնարկվում էր ևս մի երկու տեղ էլ։ Նախ, սիրո էակի անունով՝ Ժենյայով։ Դե նաև փորձել եմ գենդերա-սեռային ու սեռական նախընտրությունների որոշակիությունից էլ հեռու մնալ, բայց ոչ-հայկական անվան ընտրությունը միտումնավոր էր, ու ինչ-որ չափով ցույց էր տալիս կերպարի նախընտրություններն էլ։ Երկրորդն էլ՝ թանգարանում անմիջապես անգլերեն խոսքին հետևելը։

Դե իսկ հիմա տպագրական ալեգորիաները։  :Smile:  Դրանք կարծրատիպ (stereotype) ու կլիշե բառերի ոչ թե ևս մեկ այլ իմաստներ են, այլ այդ եզրերի առաջնային իմաստներն են. կարծրատիպ (stereotype) բառի ստուգաբանությունը գալիս է հենց տպագրությունից։ Տպագրության արհեստում այն օգտագործվում է արդեն 2 դարից ավել, իսկ սոցիալ հոգեբանության մեջ այդ եզրի առաջին օգտագործումը հարյուր տարվա պատմություն էլ չունի։ Ու, ի դեպ, կարծրը այդ կածրատիպում մի քիչ այլ նշանակություն ունի, քան շատերս կարծում ենք։ Սովորաբար կարծրատիպը համարում ենք կարծրամտության հետևանք, բայց իրականում տպագրության մեջ այդ կարծրը վերաբերվում է հենց կարծրատիպի նյութին. բազմաքանակ տպագրության մեջ օգտագործվում էր ոչ թե բնօրինակ տիպը, որը, հեշտության համար, պատրաստվում էր ավելի «փափուկ» մետաղներից, այլ բնօրինակ տիպից պատճենաձուլման միջոցով կարծր մետաղներից ստացված կարծրատիպը, որը մեծաքանակ տպագրության ժամանակ ավելի քիչ էր մաշվում, ու հետևաբար՝ ավելի քիչ տպագրական անորակությունների էր բերում։ Այսինքն, կարծր է ոչ թե մարդու միտքը, որ այդ կարծրատիպին տեղ է տալիս, այլ հենց կարծրատիպի բուն միտքը։ Ուստի կարծրատիպի «կոտրումը» այնքան էլ հեշտ գործ չի, ու, ըստ իս, հաստատ մեկ օրինակով չի արվում (որը շատ ավելի դյուրին կընդունվի որպես [կարծրատիպի] կանոնները հաստատող բացառություն, ոչ թե դրանց հերքում), այլ ինքդ քո վրա երկար աշխատանքներ տանելով։ Սրանով էր և պայմանավորված իմ կերպարի տառապանքները՝ կարծրատիպը քանդելու գործընթացում։

Վերջն էլ կարծես ոմանց դուր եկավ, ուրիշներին էլ թվաց անավարտ կամ անհասկանալի։  :Smile:  Կարծրատիպերը հիմնականում բավականին մակերևութային գաղափարներ են, այսինքն ինչ-որ կարծրատիպ ստեղծվում է մենակ մակերևույթով ամբողջը գնահատելուց. ասենք, ասիացուն՝ բրինձ ուտող, կանանց՝ խոհանոցային էակներ, տղամարդկանց՝ առնական։ Բայց դու (կերպարը) քո ազգը հո՞ մակերևութային չես ճանաչում, հաստատ ավելի լավ գիտես հայերին, քան ասենք անգլիացիներին կամ ֆրանսիացիներին... Բա ինչո՞ւ է կերպարը կարծում, որ հայը չի կարող լավը գրել։ Սեփական աշխատանքի նկատմամբ անվստահությունը իհարկե կա, բայց դե դա էլ է գալիս ինչ-որ տեղից. նկարագրածս կարծրատիպը սովորական կարծրատիպ չէ, մնացածներին նման չէ այն առումով, որ այս դեպքում կարծրատիպը ստեղծվում է ոչ թե մակերևութային դիտարկումից, այլ հակառակը՝ տակից-վրայից իմանալուց։ Ու մենք, մեր լավի հետ մեկտեղ, գիտենք նաև բոլոր թույլ կողմերն էլ, ու մերը մեզ արդեն հետաքրքիր չի լինում, սկսում ենք կասկածել՝ միգուցե մերը ուրիշներին էլ հետքրքիր չի։ Գիտնականի ինքնավստահության պրոբլեմատիկան նաև գալիս է նրանից, որ մի արդյունք ստանալուց դու այդ բնագավարի աշխարհի ամենախորը իմացողն ես ու նոր բաներ ստեղծելու համար այնքան ես այդ բնագավառի խնդիրների մասին մտածել, որ ստացածդ արդյունքը շատ պարզ է թվում, իսկ ուրիշներինը՝ բարդ ու բազմակողմանի, քանի որ ինքդ լիովին չես տիրապետում ուրիշների բոլոր տակն-ու-վրա հարցերին։ Սրա պատճառով էլ ուրիշներինը քեզ թվում է օրիգինալ, իսկ քոնը ինքդ քեզ՝ քլիշե։ Օտարամոլությունն էլ է նաև սրանից գալիս. օտարը հետաքրքիր է իր անծանոթությամբ, իր օրիգինալությամբ, ի հակադրում քոնի ծեծվածությանը։ Ու գիտնական կերպարի մոտ այս կարծրատիպը ստեղծվել է որպես պաշտամունք օրիգինալին։ Բայց ախր կածրատիպը իր էությամբ այնքան ոչ-օրիգինալ է. հեչ օրիգինալ չէ ասիացուն բրնձակեր անվանելը, կնոջը խոհանոց ուղարկելը և այլն։ Տպագրության մեջ այս ոչ-օրիգինալությունը շատ հստակ է. կարծրատիպը ծնունդ է առել հենց բազմաքանակ տպագրության պահանջներից, ու անվանվել է նաև քլիշե - նույն բանը տասնյակ հազարներով տպելու համար։ Տպագրական այդ զուգահեռները հնարավորություն են տալիս կարծրատիպի ծանրության տակ տառապող կերպարի մասին պատմվածքի հանգուցալուծման. իր ինքնաքննադատությունը մեղմացնում է ռացիոնալիզացիայով. «ախր քո [օրիգինալի հետևից ընկելու] կարծրատիպը իր բնույթով չի կարող օրիգինալ լինել»։ Ուստի և քմծիծաղը։  :Smile: 

Անվանումն էլ արտահայտում էր մենք մեր կարծրատիպերով տպված լինելու փաստը. մեր կածրատիպերը մեր մասին շատ ավելի շատ բան են ասում, քան բուն կարծրատիպի առարկայի մասին, պատվածքիս կերպարը՝ վկա։

Հուսով եմ այս բացատրությունս ինչ-որ չափ ավելի մարսելի դարձրեց պատմվածքս։ Բայց ամեն դեպքում շնորհակալ եմ բոլոր մեկնաբանությունների համար. հավես զգացողություն էր շիրմայի հետևում պաղկված հեղինակի դերակատարումը։

Հ.Գ.
Սա 100րդ գրառումս է։ Երբ որոշեցի գալ ակումբ, մտադրվեցի 100 գրառումով սահմանափակվել, քանի որ այս հեռախոսը ունի մի մեծ թուլություն. ծլնգալու թմրամոլ է։ Ու ֆորումները, ծլնգալու բեղուն դաշտ տալով ու սրանով ժամանակ խլելով, իր կյանքի վրա հեչ լավ չեն ազդում։ Վերջին երկու շաբաթվա մեջ էլ այդ ծլնգալու սահմանափակումը դարձել էր ներքին շլացուցիչ ղողանջ։ Այս ցավի միակ փրկությունն է՝ հեռու մնալ, սրանից էլ ինքնասահմանափակումս։ Գիտեմ որ հրաժեշտ տալս մովետոն է, բայց չեմ ուզում հեռանալ առանց շնորհակալություն ասելու. հավե՜ս էր։ Շնորհակալությո՜ւն, որ ձեր հյուրընկալ ակումբի պատին մի հարմարավետ տեղ տվեցիք հեռախոսս կախելու համար։  :Smile:  Հաշիվս չեմ վառի, ու մի օր, ով գիտի, կհայտնվեմ ևս մի սահմանափակ քանակությամբ գրառումներ անելու։ Մինչ այդ էլ, մնա՛ք բարո՜վ։

Հ.Հ.Գ.
LisBeth, յու ար մայ հիրո. «Դեկադանսդ» ուղղակի ցնցող էր. եթե նույնիսկ այլ ոչ մի ուրիշ դրական բան չլիներ էլ, մենակ այդ մի պատմվածքդ կարդալու ու վրան խորհելու համար արժեր ակումբ գալս։ Քեզ մի առանձին շնորհակալություն։  :Love:

----------

Chuk (28.02.2017), ivy (13.01.2017), LisBeth (13.01.2017), Mr. Annoying (13.01.2017), Ruby Rue (13.01.2017), Sambitbaba (13.01.2017), Tiger29 (13.01.2017), Աթեիստ (13.01.2017), Ուլուանա (13.01.2017)

----------


## ivy

Էսքան երկար գրառում (ոչ ստեղծագործական) Ակումբում տեսած չկայի  :Smile: 
Բա էսքան ասելու բան ունեցող մարդը 100 գրառումով ինքն իրեն կսահմանափակի՞:
Դմբո բաներ ես անում:
Բայց դե դու գիտես. մինչ նոր հանդիպում  :Smile: 

Հուսով եմ՝ «ոչ ակտիվ» ժամանակ ստեղծագործական բաժնում կշարունակես մասնակցել քվեարկություններին:

----------

Mr. Annoying (13.01.2017), Ruby Rue (13.01.2017), Sambitbaba (13.01.2017), Աթեիստ (13.01.2017), Հայկօ (13.01.2017), Վիշապ (13.01.2017)

----------

